# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Dog Breed Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

From clubs and kennels to pet stores and training facilities and events, opportunities for selling apparel and accessories for dogs and their owners abound. New additions to the Great Dane Graphics collection include realistic portraits of four popular canine breeds. Check them out, along with other designs featuring dogs ranging from Boxers to Yorkies. 

This stock art showcases man’s best friend in a variety of poses and settings, both realistic and fanciful, rendered in a variety of art styles to capture hearts and sales. Suitable for use with various decorating processes, they can be used on products from doggy boots and dishes to human garments and keepsakes.

This full-color stock art can be used alone or elements can be combined such as with the available full-color templates to create unique graphics customized with pet or business names. All artwork is royalty-free and can be used for screen printing, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, embroidery and cut vinyl designs.

The three affordable plans allow you to choose the level that best suits your business and budget. The Lil’ Pup lets you download 10 stock art files a month and view free training videos. The Big Dog offers 50 monthly downloads of any art file on the GDG site, access to all training videos and a private Facebook group, and a 10 percent discount on products. The Great Dane shares the same features as The Big Dog, but with 200 downloads a month.

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see subscription package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 
Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------

